
Show HN: Redditix – A Gallery Visualizer for Reddit - agopaul
https://redditix.com/
======
gitgud
This is pretty nice. Would be cool if the comments showed up too, but good
work!

~~~
agopaul
Thanks! For now I think I will keep it clean, but maybe in the future.. we'll
see how it will evolve ;)

------
perilunar
You built this to look at NSFW subs didn't you?

~~~
agopaul
Haha! Actually I made this because I wanted to browser other "porn" subreddits
while furnishing/decorating my apartment (/r/AmateurRoomPorn and /r/RoomPorn
mostly)

------
naeemnur
is it open source?

~~~
agopaul
I will probably open source it, but first I need to clean up the code a little
bit

